# Vintage Raleighs



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I've got a really nice 1989 Technium at home. The frame is just too small for me. I was thinking about swapping the group to another bike. So far so good, did Raleigh make any steel frame bikes of a similar vintage? If not, I'll just move the group over to another ride. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

http://www.google.com/search?q=1989+Raleigh+bikes


----------



## JJY (Jun 6, 2004)

My first MTB was a 1989 Heat. It was stolen off the back of my car and replaced with a 1990 Raleigh Chill. The chain stays were shortened up in 1990, it went to 1 1/8" headset and the cable routing changed up top. The 90 still lives on with one of my old riding pals. I managed to snag a clean 89 Heat a few years ago. I use it as a time line to see just how far the industry has advanced. The bike is nothing to write home about but it is special to me, that is what makes collecting so different to each of us. This bike now lives with slicks and I use to to buzz around with the kids. The Technium line uses alumnium main tubes bonded to a steel rear triangle. Take a spin before you strip it down. It does have long horizontal rear dropouts so it could have as second chance as a single speeder. -jy


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*decent bikes but I strip em...*



CS2 said:


> I've got a really nice 1989 Technium at home. The frame is just too small for me. I was thinking about swapping the group to another bike. So far so good, did Raleigh make any steel frame bikes of a similar vintage? If not, I'll just move the group over to another ride. Thanks in advance.


Some have pretty nice parts spec'd on them. I don't think all the Technium frames were bad but why take a chance.

I stripped one for the parts on this '87 Blizzard. I just stripped another for a full XT parts group on the Moulden I'm building.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

stan4bikes said:


> Some have pretty nice parts spec'd on them. I don't think all the Technium frames were bad but why take a chance.
> 
> I stripped one for the parts on this '87 Blizzard. I just stripped another for a full XT parts group on the Moulden I'm building.


I remember the pic you posted of the original Raleigh. I liked it a lot. Mine seems just a little too small for me.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

I used to own a Raleigh Heat just like yours back in 1990 and it looks like the same size too.Nice to see one again after all these years.


----------



## zushi_fisher (Aug 5, 2011)

*Raleigh Technium Chill MTB 1988*

My first MTB was Raleigh Technium Chill 1988. It was the first model of Chill , came with bent fork and rear U-Brake. The original Shimano Deore components were switched to the recent Deore. 23years past but still working as a commuter. I love it.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's an 89 I picked up for the group. First year for the straight fork and rear cantilevers. It was the last year for the whishbone rear. The bike is in such nice shape I can't bring myself to strip it. But I just picked up a 90 Stumpjumper frame and fork the other day. I'm thinking the Technium is going to finally give up it's parts.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

This brings back memories. My 1st "real" MTB was a Raliegh Technium Chill. Under the chainstay U-brakes, T-Bone stem, thumb shifters, bent fork.....Paid 50 bux for it. Must have been about 1990.


----------

